# Phishing-Demo zum ePerso [Update]



## Newsfeed (17 Januar 2011)

In Verbindung mit Basislesern sind Phishing-Attacken möglich, bei denen die Ausweis-PIN ausgespäht wird. Aufmerksame Nutzer können sich jedoch schützen.

Weiterlesen...


----------

